# Blackhawk/K. MCcann "CRUCIBLE" fixed blade-small review



## BLACK LION (Apr 18, 2009)

I just added this tool to my everyday carry. 
I was able to accquire one of these for 50.00 even though they go for 200.00. I already open carry a fixed 6" blade CRKT/Steve Cokum"First Strike" and conceal a folder. This blade give me the oppty of concealment since it is under 3". 
To my suprise, no concealment option was left out in terms of accessories. It came with a kydex sheath and 4 different adapters for all kinds or open and concealed carry options...it also comes with a sturdy neckchain for concealment in that fashion. 
The Blade is thick and partially serrated which was a must... its has saw notches for the thumb for both classic and icepick holds which are great...

IMO this blade was made for a specific purpose and that is "WORK"....
*****************************************

"Kelly McCann is one of the most respected close-combat instructors in the world and an expert in all aspects of anti-terrorist and counter-terrorist tactics. His extensive real-world experience is reflected in the Crucible FX&#8212;a dependable, easily-maintained, and highly versatile edged tool designed to meet the needs of real armed professionals. Hollow ground from VG-10 stainless steel for superior edge geometry and strength, this full-tang knife features a low-profile Black TI finish and textured G-10 handle slabs. Its distinctive handle profile offers an outstanding combination of grip, leverage, and weapon retention characteristics. The Crucible FX comes equipped with an injection-molded nylon sheath and the versatile Total Concealed Carry Solution&#8482; (TCCS)&#8482; concealment package. This unique system supports concealed and duty carry and includes a sheath, inside-the-waistband belt loop, and both paddle and belt-carry hardware. It is also compatible with all BlackHawk CQC holster mounting hardware."

*Specifications*:
&#8226; Blade Length: 3.200"
&#8226; Overall Length: 7.900"
&#8226; Blade Material: VG-10
&#8226; Blade Finish: Black TI
&#8226; Edge type: Plain or partially serrated
&#8226; Handle Material: Textured G-10
&#8226; Sheath: Injection-molded nylon with TCCS concealment system hardware
&#8226; Optional Accessories: Accessory/Replacement Sheath (R1500004) TCCS Hardware Kit (R1500002), and S.T.R.I.K.E. CQC Platform (37CL63)


----------



## arnisador (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks for the review! Looks nice.


----------



## Secretknife (May 2, 2009)

if u have other review 
can share us plz because u review is nice
how can i review same u
thank


----------

